

Certificate Transparency - mike-cardwell
http://www.imperialviolet.org/2011/11/29/certtransparency.html

======
obtu
Why didn't HN eat this up?

It's a well balanced solution to the problem of making CAs accountable for the
certificates they issue, and I'd have submitted it if it wasn't already.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I think I should have picked a better title

------
mike-cardwell
TLDR: A public audit log where all certificates are registered, and which
anyone can read.

